# Hello from Colorado



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

wow already training horses! isnt that two years of experiance? impressive! welcome to the horse forum!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome. 

He's lovely. :wink:


----------



## itsyourhorse (Jun 17, 2007)

OOPS! I accidentally hit the 2 twice. I have been working with horses since I was 2.


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

i was wondering what u were talking about barnrat welcome to the forum itsyourhorse


----------



## itsyourhorse (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks


----------

